# Questions about 211k, 222K & 622



## SatFan57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Since the 211K receiver has 1 tuner and you can't record with an EHD one program while watching another, does anybody know if the 222k will have the EHD feature someday? Has anyone heard anything concerning the 222k?

How good is the 211K? How good is the 622/DVR? I appreciate your thoughts, specially if your a user of one of these models. Thanks.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=147610


----------



## larkor (Jul 13, 2007)

SatFan57 said:


> Since the 211K receiver has 1 tuner and you can't record with an EHD one program while watching another, does anybody know if the 222k will have the EHD feature someday? Has anyone heard anything concerning the 222k?
> 
> How good is the 211K? How good is the 622/DVR? I appreciate your thoughts, specially if your a user of one of these models. Thanks.


With an EHD connected and an OTA antenna my 211K is a 2 tuner receiver. I have many times recorded 2 programs at once (1 OTA and 1 off the satellite) while watching a previously recorded program. I'm quite happy with the 211K. The picture sometimes freezes but lately that is no more than a weekly occurrence.


----------

